# Good product for cleaning oil and gasoline stains off driveway?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try Simple Green.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i got gas stains on my last concrete patio. they did not come out for nothing. i even power washed em.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hard to remove completely - loosen with chemicals, then power wash. Repeat as needed over time...


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Dish soap right out of the bottle no water and scrub with a wire brush, then boiling water from the stove scrub with wire brush, then rinse with hose.

Caution water hot!


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try them and let you know the results.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Try Simple Green.


Did you mean the regular Simple Green cleaner or the "Automotive" one? I would think the automotive one would work better but it is harder to find in stores and almost $20 online with shipping!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Save your $$ on just another bottle of cleaner in the house shelf. Use powdered laundry detergent. Its more powerful than you think. Scrub with some water , rinse well. Dont expect though, for it to look like new. Stains are embedded deeply. Wire brush idea? not sure how that contributes to removingstain- it just scrapes away more concrete. too aggressive. It removes conctere , not the stain.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I work for a supplier in a large factory. I found out that when they have an oil spill they use regular "oil dry" to clean up the bulk of the oil them put a coating of "Spic & Span" on the remainder with just a sprinkle of water. They let this sit for a while, then use brushes to work it around, then clean this mess up. Of course this is a new oil spill but the floor is pretty darn clean when they get done.


----------



## davido30093 (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with the oil dry. I have been getting oil off of driveways for many years, Sometimes my spills, but mostly for others. I have found that putting down the oil dry and just leaving it here for a week or two will do a pretty effective job. If a few minor stains are left, you can repeat the oil dry. This will usually be effective.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Get a bottle of Pour-N-Restore http://www.amazon.com/Edgewater-Ind...d=1364530146&sr=8-1&keywords=pour+and+restore This stuff is magic and will take the stains out.


Earl


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually had some success using Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda on the stains. They didn't completely come out but are definitely not as noticeable as they were before. I didn't leave it on there long either (less than a few mins) so I am thinking a 20-30 paste on there might be really beneficial. Similar to detergent, the stuff is very inexpensive too. I would go that route before trying more expensive commercial products.

Also, what is 'oil dry'? Is that just another name for oil absorbing sand, cat litter, or similar products?


----------



## davido30093 (Jan 1, 2011)

> Also, what is 'oil dry'? Is that just another name for oil absorbing sand, cat litter, or similar products?


Yes, that is a name brand of oil absorbing material that is sold by auto parts stores. Any brand will do. It is NOT the same as sand or cat liter. It will absorb oil a lot better than either of those. The best way to use it is to just put enough down to totally cover the spill, maybe a quarter of an inch thick. Just leave it there. It is barely noticeable from the street and will disappear on its on with the wind and rain. If there is a little left after a week or so, it is easy to sweep up if you want to. It is cheap and effective at removing oil stains from concrete.


----------



## Smithingell (Mar 24, 2013)

As a heavy equipment tech, I get to deal with oil spills all the time. The owner of the company is also a stickler for appearance. The best solution I have used, and believe me when I say I have used a lot, is oil dry and mineral spirits. 
Use the oil dry to soak up as much as possible on the surface (if its new) then sweep it up. Next, pour some mineral spirits on the stain and scrub with a push broom. Don't need to break a sweat scrubbing, just basically working it in. Leave the mineral spirits where it is, and cover with a thin layer of oil dry. Let it sit overnight, then sweep up the oil dry the next day. We refer to this as "bleaching the floor". Try it, and you'll see why. An old stain may require a couple times, and letting it sit longer or using a couple applications of the mineral spirits over the course of a single day.

The next best, as already stated, is powder laundry soap.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info. I may give the mineral spirits a try for those tough stains.


----------

